# Table for Bosch 1617EVSPK



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll be buying the Bosch 1617 combo pack pretty shortly, based on the positive feedback I've gathered on this site. I've noticed two Bosch benchtop router tables - RA1171 and 1181. Are those good choices, or does any have another recommendation?

I also have a Black & Decker Workmate 550 and wonder if I could simply put a router tabletop on that workbench. My funds are limited, so I can't afford a high-end table. However, I'd like to find one that's reasonably priced but not cheaply made. I won't be using it everyday, but it could come in handy for occasional weekend projects.

Thank you for all of the valuable insight you've offered so far. I look forward to returning the favor.

John

Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi John. 

Excellent choice on the router. You will be pleased with it.

This Grizzly table is on sale right now! Include this is your considerations. ($159 w/shipping)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Table-with-Stand/T10432

This one (Porter-Cable) is smaller but may still meet your infrequent needs on a budget: ($127 w/shipping). I would stretch for the Grizzly or make my own in your circumstances.

http://www.cpooutlets.com/porter-cable-698-router-table/pcbn698,default,pd.html?start=1&q=router%20tables

You are probably better off making your own table than getting the Porter-Cable one. Search youtube. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnhKtUKCnFo

and

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYYDCGsQmyg

There are many plans in between these two extremes. Just search youtube for "make router table" or "home made router tables."

I recently bought a table top model and see that it is small but high quality. It has a phenolic laminate top which adds to it's cost. The router plate is smaller than most at 8 1/4" x 11 3/4". Am currently looking at ways to modify it for my disabilities. I will have to enlarge the router plate opening to the more standard 9 1/4" x 11 3/4" to accommodate the lift I bought. I have the DeWalt 618 router for it. Am impressed with the quality and instructions so far. You would not need any modifications as this table would work well with your new Bosch 1617 which permits you to adjust from above the table.

http://www.cpooutlets.com/bench-dog-40-001-protop-contractor-router-table/bdgn40-001,default,pd.html?start=3&q=router%20tables

I am not sure about the quality of the Bosch table John, sorry. It sure looks good though and that is part of the fun of woodworking!!! The Bosch table is probably better than the Porter-Cable one just more expensive. Don't know if it is worth the additional dollars, whereas I think the Grizzly would be even though it does not come with a power switch.

Keep asking for suggestions.

Cheers!!!


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi John,

I have used my workmate and an inexpensive top I purchased at a woodworker show as my secondary router table. It works but has a few minor drawbacks. mine does not open up very wide so I have to orient it just right to get the Dewalt router to fit thru the gap. It's a little low so not as comfortable to use long term. 

What I did was purchase a set of Trojan saw horse legs thru Amazon. They come in two heights. I purchased the shorter 27" ones and just use various width 2 X stock to get the working height I need. They are not cheap but that are rock solid and provide a very stable base to work from. I just clamp my table top to it and get to work. And they fold up easily for storage. My garage is my shop so I don't have a dedicated router station except for the table saw wing router extension from MLCS.


----------



## JJ.the.Dane (Dec 27, 2011)

Build the NYW router table and use a 3/8" lexan plate for the router base. You attach that to the fixed base router. The router itself will slip in and out of the router base, so simply remove the handles on the fixed base. Use the plunge base for all handheld operations.

This really works great. Especially since the Bosch router lets you adjust the bit height from above the table...just drill a small hole to allow access to the small hex wrench that comes with the kit.

I have used this setup for one of my router tables for quite some time and I am very pleased with the results. Take your time when making the lexan baseplate, since precision is paramount.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have made three tables. None of which have cabinets. The first one was simply 2 pieces of 3/4 inch mdf glued together with a piece of Formica laminated on top. It was used a lot. The second one was identical to the first. I don't recall what happened, but the first one got damaged somehow.

I used the tabletop on sawhorses, a B&D workmate, but in both cases, it was too low and a pain in the back to use.

I also clamped it to my workbench and used a roller stand to support the outer edge. that worked well and was easy to set up and take down.

Now, I have this guy. I won't ever need to build another one. I have found Utopia!  :dance3:
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/46562-adjustable-height-workstation-router-table-more.html

Good luck. I have two of the 1617's. Been pleased with them.
Mike


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

1181 is a great choice...rulers, miter track, split fence, fence vacuum, offset-able out feed for joining, external switch...

Top is aluminum...some like, some don't...just wax it to keep from marking up your pieces...

I've had Bosch, Triton, and Ridgid in it and they've given good reviews...


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

*Love it!*

Very nicely done! Someday I hope that my very basic carpentry skills will approach what you've done.



MT Stringer said:


> I have made three tables. None of which have cabinets. The first one was simply 2 pieces of 3/4 inch mdf glued together with a piece of Formica laminated on top. It was used a lot. The second one was identical to the first. I don't recall what happened, but the first one got damaged somehow.
> 
> I used the tabletop on sawhorses, a B&D workmate, but in both cases, it was too low and a pain in the back to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Read the reviews on the Bosch tables.*

John, I am going through the same evaluation process as you are, as I received a Bosch 1617EVSPK for my birthday last week. My first thought was to get one of the companion Bosch tables (RA1171 or RA1181). When I read the reviews posted on the sites that you can purchase them from, I was very concerned by the negative comments that past purchasers had written. I would suggest that you also read them. At this point, I have also looked at most commercially available tables, and piece parts thereof, and while I have not made a final choice, the one that looks like the best table arrangement is the INCRA system, albeit more costly.


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

I've seen some negative reviews about those Bosch tables, but I guess you never know until you try any particular model. Who knows, you might get lucky. What is INCRA? I'm not familiar with that one.


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

*INCRA Router tables and accessories*

Hi John, INCRA Precision Tools is a tool company and I believe they have an on-line catalog at www.incra.com/product_rtf_isst; the rft jumps right to the router fence system. There are on-line videos on their site that shows the tool system being used. Check it out.
Rick


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jaguar1201 said:


> Hi John, INCRA Precision Tools is a tool company and I believe they have an on-line catalog at www.incra.com/product_rtf_isst; the rft jumps right to the router fence system. There are on-line videos on their site that shows the tool system being used. Check it out.
> Rick


I second Incra . Although I shouldn't say to much as I haven't used it , just bought it all . Dang that's what I should have done this weekend , built the dang table


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Not that I'm selling the Bosch table but regarding the negative reviews previously mentioned...

After reading the replies I went to Amazon as a representative group of reviews...around 350+ reviews as I remember...about 40-50 had 3 or less stars...so I read them all.

Many of them I want to call "operator error", for example, "I don't like the table because I have to remove the three screws every time I change the bit"...hhmmm...

...or...the small plastic piece over the switch..."if it breaks off you won't be able to operate the switch...

As I said, I'm not pushing the Bosch but if reviews are to be used to evaluate the purchase, please be careful as many of the negative reviews are un-met expectations caused by mis-perceptions...

Take a look for yourself and pick out the wheat from the chaffe, so to speak...

Would hate for you to miss out on a good buy caused by some "un-understanding"...

Obviously you can go as simple as a flat top stretched across a couple of horses and clamps to hold a homemade fence...I would avoid overcomplicating the decision...

Get something as simple as will fit your needs...especially if they are short term...


----------

